# Golden rod



## mjl328 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a lot of this plant by my bees,is this golden rod


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, that's one of the many species of goldenrod. Most are good for bees, some are much better than others. It's likely you have more than one species, which is good as that spreads the nectar and pollen yeild out for longer. Keep looking around for somewhat similar plants and look them up in a good flower field guide (your library likely has one to lend) in order to learn the differences. Pay attention to pattern of veins in the leaves - that is one of the key differences to tell them apart, and for the overall design of the flowers' branchiness.

Enj.


----------



## Tickfan (Apr 29, 2015)

I have that goldenrod (or identical looking goldenrod) all over my property (north of Richmond, VA). My bees don't touch it. Could be they just have better things available.


----------

